# Tune and wax kit question



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Is your Google broken?

Google

It even shows pictures!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

DAKINE 09 Snowboard Deluxe Tune Tuning Kit


or the ultimate:
DAKINE Super Tune Kit


we all know that any old iron will do, but after a season of using this Dakine iron, I'll refuse to use anything else.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

evogear.com has 20% off accessories right now if you are looking to pick one up.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the have 20% of ALL snow related objects right now with the product code frostbite


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the have 20% of ALL snow related objects right now with the product code frostbite


I tried using this on a board; did not work. This is the message I got.

You save 20% on snow accessories. *Excludes 2010 Oakley products. Sale ends 11/26.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Alright cool. thanks. ill prob get that dakine kit. looks like it would have just about everything


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

After being out bid on four sepperate Dakine super kits I said fuck and compiled my own stuff. Ended up spending less money and having better stuff. Bought a Dakine iron, gummy stone, and pocket stone from the snowboard sho. Then I bought a couple brushes, ordered some wax, and made some file angle guides.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I ended up going to lowes. Got a bastard file and a diamond stone for my de-tuning. It was like less than $10. Just need the waxing stuff now.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought a Demon kit or something. I don't know, it was cheap and it works just fine. Came with a mini iron, perfect for doing my wife's skis as well, and all the various brushes and a scraper as well as a file.

I've heard really good things about Swix, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a swix iron and scraper, they work great. I believe i also have a brush.

I just order 2 3 quarter pound blocks of hertel wax. Im stoked as I have heard good things about hertel.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

swix also makes a file which is very nice. i forget exactlly what they put in it but its something that makes the file last longer and sharper then normal files.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> swix also makes a file which is very nice. i forget exactlly what they put in it but its something that makes the file last longer and sharper then normal files.


Its chrome. I got their chrome 8" from REI and it is the nicest file I've had. My old Dakine iron took a crap on me so I put my own swix kit together last year. Probably didn't save any money, but at least I got to spend money where I wanted. Nice Swix file and guides vs. cheap scrapers, brushes and scrub pads. If you're just getting into tuning and waxing, a pre-packaged kit is probably the best way to go.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> I have a swix iron and scraper, they work great. I believe i also have a brush.
> 
> I just order 2 3 quarter pound blocks of hertel wax. Im stoked as I have heard good things about hertel.


Ya its good stuff, ive been using the same brick for over a season now..and i wax quite alot....i probably waxed a good 15-20 times last season...still got at least 1/3rd of it left too...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Ya its good stuff, ive been using the same brick for over a season now..and i wax quite alot....i probably waxed a good 15-20 times last season...still got at least 1/3rd of it left too...


Yeah ive heard REALLY good things, pretty much like its top of the line.

I wax other people snowboards so i think customers will enjoy very much


----------

